# CPC needs work to pay bills/jobs posted too



## dragonflye (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello.  I seem to be at a loss.  I have been coding for over 3 years almost 4yrs mainly just phyiscians coding in mental health, pediatrics, internal medicine, orthopaedics (my favorite) and a little bit of long term care.  I have no inpatient or surgery experience and i'm not sure exactly what outpatient is.  I know that i could study for the hospital certificate but money is tight right now.  I currently live in Salisbury, maryland which is about 1.5 hrs from annapolis, md.  I would love to find a remote coding job if possible, or work close by.  I am willing to move to annapolis or baltimore area or even consider the florida area as my cousin is asking me to join the navy reserves in late summer (oh my).  I am an extremely fast learner and well trained as a cpc but havn't been able to really get my feet all the way in the water.  Any help would be great.  Thanks for reading.

Also here are some sites i've found that i'm not able to apply to:
www.cybercoders.com, www.inrecordtime.net, www.codebusters.com,  amphionmedical.com,  http://globaledgeusa.com,  http://synergysolutionsonline.com/ http://www.completecodingsolutions.com/positions.html http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobResults.aspx?strCrit=rawWords=medical+coding;cty=;si, http://www.jobster.com/find/US/jobs/for/remote+medical+coding

Kathryn Williams, CPC, CNA


----------



## okiesawyers (Feb 20, 2009)

I sent you a PM!


----------

